
Amazon and Walmart’s rivalry is reshaping how we’ll buy everything in the future - kurtiswhite
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/3/17630604/amazon-walmart-competition-tech-partnerships-grocery-delivery
======
kurtiswhite
The article was interesting to me because of its focus on how the two
companies were using their respective advantages: Amazon and their cloud
computing platform + Whole Foods, Walmart and their large number of stores.

------
ALee
Perhaps the most interesting part is all the things Walmart is doing to play
catch-up. They should honestly work really closely with Google to upend
Amazon.

